# New member from Ga



## mcneil77 (6 mo ago)

I just joined the forum. Live in north west georgia. I’ve been archery hunting for 26 years. Looking forward to sharing knowledge and learning some new things. 
Mason


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

mcneil77.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JamesJJ (6 mo ago)

welcome from VA


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Bdavis89 (6 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## SouthernBilly (6 mo ago)

mcneil77 said:


> I just joined the forum. Live in north west georgia. I’ve been archery hunting for 26 years. Looking forward to sharing knowledge and learning some new things.
> Mason


Welcome to AT ... from another new member in NW Georgia. I live in Ball Ground. Where do you live?


----------



## mcneil77 (6 mo ago)

Thanks guys. Glad to be here.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## GameOver1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome also from GA


----------



## mlarreur (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Coralx (6 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from CA


----------



## ItsChrisBland (5 mo ago)

From South Georgia here welcome y’all


----------



## emr006m (3 mo ago)

mcneil77 said:


> I just joined the forum. Live in north west georgia. I’ve been archery hunting for 26 years. Looking forward to sharing knowledge and learning some new things.
> Mason


Welcome


----------



## Artys2123 (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------

